# [SOLVED] iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been temporarily move



## tjmag (Jan 13, 2009)

*[SOLVED] iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been temporarily move*

Hi,
FYI I am running windows XP. A short list of the problem and a plea for help:

1. I wanted to defragment my HDD
2. There wasn't enough space for the defragmenter to run efficiently, so I moved my largest folder off onto an external HDD - this was the 'My Music' folder.
3. Then I defragmented my C:/ drive
4. After defragmentation I moved the 'My Music' folder from the external HDD back into 'My Documents'. Nothing within the My Music folder had changed.
5. Now when I want to start iTunes I get the error message: 'The folder "iTunes" cannot be found or created, and is required. The default location for this folder is inside the "My Music" folder.'
Needless to say: iTunes folder is sitting right there within the My Music folder as always has. I tried fixing this error by totally uninstalling iTunes and reinstalling, but the same error message still comes up. Basically I can't think of a way to get iTunes running again. Help, please.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been temporarily removed*

iTunes can be picky.

It sounds to me as if there are invalid keys in the registry that need to be removed before you reinstall iTunes.

In order to help you, I would have to install iTunes to discover what keys are added and where they are located.

One thing you could do, would be to:
1) Uninstall iTunes
2) Click Start -> Run -> Type "REGEDIT" without quotes and click ok.
3) Use the search feature and remove any branch related to iTunes.
4) Reinstall iTunes and let me know what it does when you try to run it again.


----------



## tjmag (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been temporarily removed*

Fantasic! Your tip worked.
Some paths in the registry had changed - some of them pointing towards my externall HDD (F:/) where I temporarily had the 'My Music' folder removed to. Just manually correcting the registry paths did the trick.
You're awesome.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been temporarily removed*

You are welcome.

Please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## reggaeone (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] iTunes stopped working after the &quot;My Music&quot; folder had been temporarily*

i'm having similar problem: moved iTunes music library to external drive to free up harddrive space and iTunes operated perfectly until I decided to move "My Documents" folder to the external drive. Now the "My Music" folder and other critical files missing and iTunes will not work. I have tried "REGEDIT" and looking in Registry, but still having problem understanding. I did create a Restore Point for my Registry. Dell Inspiron 6000, XP, 120 GB HD, 320 GB HD external. Please HELP.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been*

i strongly recommend that you create your own thread as this one is marked as solved and will probably not be looked at again


----------



## reggaeone (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] iTunes stopped working after the "My Music" folder had been*

thanks


----------

